# No new members?



## iancity (24 Apr 2015)

My mate has been advised that cycle chat are not taking any new members at the minute..is this true, and any reason for it?

He's a keen cyclist that was a bit disappointed he couldn't join after I said how good the forum is....

Cheers


----------



## Dayvo (24 Apr 2015)

We're at 34,000+ members now, but Shaun may need to sieve through and remove some before more are allowed to sign up - possibly. 

Tell him to persevere: he'll struggle to find a better pi$$-taking  cycling forum than this.


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Who advised him, as a Mod I've not seen any information saying that and I've allowed posts by new members in the last few days. In fact the opposite would be true that Shaun is wanting to encourage new members hopefully less argumentative well behaved ones

Seriously there isn't a ban on new members, just Spam!


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2015)

You're a mod? When did that happen?

Fortunately I've always been nice to you!


----------



## NormanD (24 Apr 2015)

A donation of a box of jaffa cakes to the tea thread, should see us sneak him in the back door


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> You're a mod? When did that happen?
> 
> Fortunately I've always been nice to you!


The red "Staff Member" underneath my Avtar is a big clue But we like it if you are nice to everyone whether they be a Mod or not


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> The red "Staff Member" underneath my Avtar is a big clue



And I'm supposed to be a detective...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3661160, member: 9609"]I will sell him my membership for £50[/QUOTE]

Mine is worth way more than that - he/she can have mine for £2000 per day


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> And I'm supposed to be a detective...


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> And I'm supposed to be a detective...



Did you mean defective?


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> The red "Staff Member" underneath my Avtar is a big clue But we like it if you are nice to everyone whether they be a Mod or not


Really?

I thought you were the tea lady.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2015)

The ice cream lady melted away.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought you were the tea lady.


No that's @Spinney


----------



## Spinney (24 Apr 2015)

raleighnut said:


> No that's @Spinney


Cheeky sod!

I may drink gallons of the stuff, but that don't make me a lady!


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought you were the tea lady.


I don't do tea .... Either coffee or wine !! Preferably served with cake or chocolate!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2015)

Spinney said:


> Cheeky sod!
> 
> I may drink gallons of the stuff, but that don't make me a lady!


I thought we were a non-sexist bunch, non-discriminatory and all that.
I do all the cooking at home btw (Marian reckons I'd make someone a lovely wife.  )


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> The orange "Staff Member" underneath my Avatar is a big clue



Fixed that for you


----------



## Markymark (24 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Mine is worth way more than that - he/she can have mine for £2000 per day


To be fair that's only 1p each from everyone who'll gladly see you swap


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> To be fair that's only 1p each from everyone who'll gladly see you swap


As those hair product nobbers say "I'm worth being a nobber"


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2015)

iancity said:


> My mate has been advised that cycle chat are not taking any new members at the minute..is this true, and any reason for it?
> 
> He's a keen cyclist that was a bit disappointed he couldn't join after I said how good the forum is....
> 
> Cheers


This on attempting to create the account. The message displayed is saying that "No New Members Are Being Accepted At This Time"?


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> The *red* "Staff Member" underneath my Avtar is a big clue But we like it if you are nice to everyone whether they be a Mod or not


Orange!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Apr 2015)

Oh my! 
The internet is full up with cyclists: must be the good weather


----------



## Twinks (25 Apr 2015)

I suggested to a friend that he join too and he said he couldn't get on. I only see him occasionally while out with the dogs or on my bike or horse but will suggest he tries again.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Apr 2015)

Spinney said:


> Cheeky sod!
> 
> I may drink gallons of the stuff, but that don't make me a lady!



Yeah, we've noticed:


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2015)

The best solution I can suggest is to use the *Contact Us* button at the bottom of the page giving any details you can so that Shaun can investigate as it isn't a policy to reject new members.


----------



## byegad (25 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> And I'm supposed to be a defective...




FTFY


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> And I'm supposed to be a detective...



I had assumed it was a clever ploy and that you were trying to get a confession ........... without revealing what you already knew


.... it worked!


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> The best solution I can suggest is to use the *Contact Us* button at the bottom of the page giving any details you can so that Shaun can investigate as it isn't a policy to reject new members.


Its a message that appears, that says no new member accounts are being accepted at this time.
Won't allow the page for new accounts to appear.
A week ago the same message across all the sites. Other than closing the page there's nothing you can do/it will allow.
Top of the page is there, the rest is blank.

Got that when logging on.


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Its a message that appears, that says no new member accounts are being accepted at this time.
> Won't allow the page for new accounts to appear.
> A week ago the same message across all the sites. Other than closing the page there's nothing you can do/it will allow.
> Top of the page is there, the rest is blank.
> ...


But assuming that they can see the site but just can't join they can still seeThe contact us button at the bottom of the screen


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> But assuming that they can see the site but just can't join they can still seeThe contact us button at the bottom of the screen


Top of the screen only, with below that the message, rest of the page is a "white out".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2015)

I just logged out on the PC and got the black Join Us box at the bottom right, i.e. it seems to be working fine here). Is it a phone browser issue, perhaps?


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Top of the screen only, with below that the message, rest of the page is a "white out".


Not on the joining screen but on any of the rest of the site viewing as a guest. I'm assuming they can see enough of the site to want to join.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Not on the joining screen but on any of the rest of the site viewing as a guest. I'm assuming they can see enough of the site to want to join.


Rest of the site was okay. It was the logging in/new members part that was blank. On all six sites.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2015)

As it appears today


----------



## jefmcg (25 Apr 2015)

Is this browser dependent or something? Chrome on the Mac


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Is this browser dependent or something? Chrome on the Mac
> 
> View attachment 86810


Brought up the new account screen on IE at home. As well as the error message.
Had the same error screen with Firefox & Chrome.

Same screen whichever of the three ways you try to get to the new account screen. Today at least.( Added in edit).

Same message across all six forums though.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Apr 2015)

Weird. I got the above screen shot just before posting. Oh well, I'll leave it in Shaun and the mods** good hands

** did _Shaun and the Mods_ ever appear on TOTP?


----------



## iancity (25 Apr 2015)

Thanks for all the comments, the lad managed to join after all...would not let him when trying from computer but tried to join from his tablet and worked fine !

Bizarre :-)


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2015)

Thanks for reporting it. I installed a spam blocking utility recently that allows me to auto-block registrations from specific countries that massively spam us, and also allows me to deny registration from any connection that hides its header information (a key feature of anonymous proxies that are used by people wishing to troll / spam / hide their IP address / location / etc.)

It is likely your friend was using such proxy connection - either unknowingly via their ISP or perhaps via a software tool or browser privacy setting - but this isn't the intended use of the utility so I've disabled the header proxy settings which will hopefully tone down the aggression of the tool.

I've also disabled the default "Not accepting registrations" message and replaced it with one that encourages people to get in touch - along with a link to our contact page:


> Our anti-spam measures have detected a problem with your connection and blocked you from registering at this time. If you believe this is an error please get in touch



I'll post an announcement in the site news forum to let anyone know who's received a knock-back recently to try again - we're certainly still open for business and wanting lots of new members. 

Cheers,
Shaun 

*Note:* I've made this change across all of the forum sites!


----------

